# Notebook geht nicht mehr an!!!



## bullenrassler (25. März 2014)

Hallo,
vor kurzem ist mein Lenovo Notebook, als er an war einfach ausgegangen. Seit dem geht er nicht mehr an. Den Akku raus nehmen hilft nicht, genauso wenig wie den Akku raus nehmen und dann den Einschalter gedrückt halten und den Akku wieder einsetzten. Wenn ich versuche den Laptop an zu machen, dann gibt es ein kurzes summen und das wars.
Kann mir wer weiter helfen?
Danke schon mal


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. März 2014)

Gestorben...
Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, einschicken - wenn nicht, wird´s wahrscheinlich zu teuer...

Modell? Bezeichnung?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2014)

Mach das Notebook auf, lege es völlig frei, irgendwo wird wahrscheinlich eine stelle schwarz sein, ich tippe aufs Mainboard.


----------



## bullenrassler (25. März 2014)

Es ist ein Lenovo IdeaPad N581

ok ich geh mal auf die suche nach schwarzen Stellen


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. März 2014)

Die Dinger "sterben" einfach so - plötzlich und ohne Vorwarnung.
Leuchten noch irgendwelche LED´s ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2014)

Notebooks werden generell sehr warm, ist konstruktionsbedingt, ist wohl etwas durchgebrannt, oder das Netzteil hat sich verabschiedet und wahrscheinlich das Mainboards mitgenommen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. März 2014)

> * GarantieLenovo gewährt dem Notebook eine 12-monatige Bring-in-Garantie. Der Kunde schickt das Notebook im Fall eines Defekts direkt an das Unternehmen. Der Garantiezeitraum ist auf 24 bzw. 36 Monate erweiterbar.*




Garantieerweiterung hast du nicht zufällig?


Bei einem Neupreis von ca. 400€ wird sich eine Reparatur nicht lohnen (kann locker 300€ kosten)...


----------



## bullenrassler (25. März 2014)

Ne die Garantie ist leider vor 3 Monaten abgelaufen.
Dann wirds wohl doch ein neuer werden müssen


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. März 2014)

Beim neuen dann unbedingt Garantieerweiterung auf 3 Jahre machen!
Meist treten evtl. Fehler / Schäden entweder gleich nach dem Kauf oder nach ca. 2 Jahren auf...



> Eine Studie des Unternehmens Squaretrade zur Zuverlässigkeit von  Notebooks zeigt: Jedes dritte Notebook weist innerhalb der ersten Jahre  einen Defekt auf. Für die Untersuchung nahm das Unternehmen über drei  Jahre hinweg insgesamt 30.000 Notebooks unter die Lupe. Squaretrade ist  nach eigenen Angaben der größte unabhängige Garantie-Anbieter der USA.


----------



## Robstar85 (25. März 2014)

vllt is ja auch einfach nur das Netzteil kaputt und kann den Akku nicht mehr laden.  war bei nem Kumpel neulich so. beim einschalten zuckte der Laptop immer noch kurz und das wars dann. haben dann ein anderes Netzteil genommen und siehe da, er ging wieder an.


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. März 2014)

Kann natürlich auch sein


----------



## der_w20 (25. März 2014)

ich kenn das von meinem t61. gleiches phänomen, bei mir ist ne rambank ausgestiegen. probier doch mal beide rams einzeln in beiden ramslots und schau, ob die kiste anläuft.

bei mir wars wie gesagt die rambank, er läuft jetzt mit dem einen ram, besser als direkt einen neuen zu kaufen. 

greetz der_w


----------



## bullenrassler (25. März 2014)

danke für die tips. weerde ich mal ausprobieren


----------

